# Polled Meat Goats



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I am going to experiment with making a polled meat goat. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to breed with what? I have some "hopefully" polled boer kids on the way. I will then breed those kids to a polled Myotonic and or a polled saanen X boer buck. Any suggestions would be amazing, thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are polled Boers they are just something that are considered a cull factor especially now that ABGA has it so no horns equals DQ. But I have a 97% polled Boer doe. Somewhere in the beginning something was polled, maybe even another breed but all threw the lines on the “female side” lol they were bred to a horned buck and On and on till this doe (does that make sense?) from my understanding when it comes to the whole polled gene it is always a 50/50 when bred to a horned. What I mean by that is let’s take my little girl for example. I breed her to a horned buck, she has a 50% chance of a polled kid. Let’s say she has a polled doeling and I breed her to a horned buck then her kids also have a 50% chance of being polled.
So if your after polled meat goats, then just keep keeping the polled and sell off the horned. That way you don’t have to bring in say a dairy breed and loose some of the qualities


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

What does polled mean?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No horns.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> There are polled Boers they are just something that are considered a cull factor especially now that ABGA has it so no horns equals DQ. But I have a 97% polled Boer doe. Somewhere in the beginning something was polled, maybe even another breed but all threw the lines on the "female side" lol they were bred to a horned buck and On and on till this doe (does that make sense?) from my understanding when it comes to the whole polled gene it is always a 50/50 when bred to a horned. What I mean by that is let's take my little girl for example. I breed her to a horned buck, she has a 50% chance of a polled kid. Let's say she has a polled doeling and I breed her to a horned buck then her kids also have a 50% chance of being polled.
> So if your after polled meat goats, then just keep keeping the polled and sell off the horned. That way you don't have to bring in say a dairy breed and loose some of the qualities


That is a great idea that I'm doing with some other does I have. But I'm going to try to make a polled composite breed for hybrid vigor.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank K


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

If that makes sense.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So basically you want crossbred with no horns? If so I think other then Nigerians your gonna find a hard time finding polled. I mean they are other there but I don’t think they are overly common. It seems the Nigerians are the only ones that have been totally focused on keeping the poll gene.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Myotonic goats are a meat goat and can be polled. I own 6 polled myotonics. Make great cross breds with boer.


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

So, I have to ask. Are you trying to go the way of the cattle breeders, and stay away from the horned animals? because a lot of their belief is, the horned animals are harder on fencing, facilities, more dangerous, bring less in the sale ring etc? what is the end goal of the "Polled Goat Breed" I think we all have had a goat or 10 that has had no horns... I know I have.. as a matter of fact, the little goat as my avatar, is my herd sire, and yes he is polled.. I mean has no horns.. and some of his babies are just hitting the ground, I am sure that some will have horns, and some will not, I will have more to report on this in a few weeks. I just wanted to chime in on this topic it was rather interesting to me... My first thought was.. well then I wouldn't have to buy that expensive goat fencing, so that would save a bunch of money.. I could just use regular field fence, which is about half price of goat fencing.


Trav
2nd Chance Farm


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

If you get a polled buck you have to be careful. I had a pure boer buck 15 years ago. I was told and if I remember right, that you can get birth defects quicker if you bred polled buck with polled daughter. Now that was 15 years ago so not sure if things changes. And a polled buck will not always throw polled babies.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have bred polled to polled, and know many breeders who have as wel with no ill effects. The only issue I had was a buckling who was not developed properly in utero and haf issues with his sheath and penis. He was a polled x disbudded breeding.


----------

